# Looks like.... Finally!!!!



## laughingllama75 (Mar 10, 2009)

my last heffer is probably going to go tonight......she is bedded down in deep straw, not hungry and antsy. Up down, up down. and her udder is FULL and she is stringing and just plain uncomfortable. here's hoping it's not a long night........or week, as her sister showed me with her calf. 


So,
last night she did. A nice bull calf......I will get pics later. Nice and healthy, just as spry as his sister. got up in less than 10 min, started nursing right off. Thats the way we like em!


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Mar 10, 2009)

Sounds like she's about to pop any minute!

Keep us posted!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 11, 2009)

I hope by now you have a calf and things are fine!


----------



## laughingllama75 (Mar 11, 2009)

I. HATE. Cows.

No, really.

No baby yet.

No SLEEP either.




She got up and ate her breakfast this morning, though she kept turning her head to look at her sides. I hope the calf is in there, doing actobatics, and giving her heartburn.


----------



## MReit (Mar 11, 2009)

I hope everything is okay in there  I know hours seem like days!


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 11, 2009)

she will calve when its her time.


----------



## Thewife (Mar 11, 2009)

If she's your last one and your watching her like a hawk, she's gonna hold off as long as she can!

I have one that has been torturing me for a week now, I think she just likes the attention!


----------



## laughingllama75 (Mar 11, 2009)

I have bee trying to be nonchalant abbout it.......checking in on her only a couple times a day, ond only yesterday did I separate her from the herd (well,  I left a cow in with her, so she wouldnt freak out, as she is prone to do). she was mellow and eating, just really full bag, stringing like crazy with colored discharge and really loose and floppy (if you know what I mean, LOL). I checked her twice in the night, not trying to upset her routine. Today, she is out with the rest of the herd........I told her to go air her brains out for a while, and it saved me from cleaning the stall a fourth time today. 
I will put her back in the barn tonight, here's hoping.


----------



## Thewife (Mar 11, 2009)

I put mine in her own pen yesterday, she didn't seem to care, she found the full feed bunk!
Had the boy check her on his way out, he called to say she was laying down, with "stuff" coming out! I rushed over there, just to watch her get up and start eating again!
This is one of two, that will help me decide if I am selling all my younger heifers, I think she is going to hold this calf FOREVER!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 11, 2009)

I've been waiting for a week for Thunder to freshen. Seems like they love to make us wait.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Mar 11, 2009)

I think they have a game they play......I can see it in thier beady little eyes


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 11, 2009)

they love making us wait for them to calve.


----------



## PoultryScienceAggie (Mar 11, 2009)

any new news?


----------



## laughingllama75 (Mar 11, 2009)

no news.....she is still a fat cow.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 12, 2009)

I think you need one of these.....


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 12, 2009)

wjen you slow down checking her she will calve.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Mar 12, 2009)

well, I have not looked at her all day. I can see her from the house, they are up in the field in the sun. Such creatures of habit.. I think that is what I love best about cattle. They don't let anything deter them from doing what they want. Rain, snow, 60 mph wind, mud.....they still have to go up the hill at the same time every day. too funny.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Mar 14, 2009)

last night, actually early this morning. Easy birth, got up and start nursing right off. Yay! I will get pis up later.......I gotta go (hopefull) pick up my new AQHA this morning. A nice ranch horse...I am excited.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 14, 2009)

comgrats on the new calf an the ranch horse.


----------



## Thewife (Mar 14, 2009)

Yea!
Congrats on the new baby!

Now if only my heifer would do something other than eat and sleep!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 14, 2009)

Congratulations on the new calf!

We're still waiting here.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Mar 14, 2009)

Ta Da! here he is...not good pics, but Momma had other ideas. She was not impress I was in the stall, trying to get a good pic. So, here are the 2 cruddy ones I amnaged to get, before I got the heave-ho.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 14, 2009)

Cute! She just being a good momma protecting her baby.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 14, 2009)

thats a cute calf.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Mar 14, 2009)

laughingllama75 said:
			
		

> last night, actually early this morning. Easy birth, got up and start nursing right off. Yay! I will get pis up later.......I gotta go (hopefull) pick up my new AQHA this morning. A nice ranch horse...I am excited.


YIPPEEE!!!


----------



## laughingllama75 (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks guys!
New calf is Name is Junior. 

The new horse is named Leo.


----------



## MReit (Mar 14, 2009)

Congrats to you!!!!!!!


----------

